# What Are You Into?



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2011)

Keep it clean people, this is about your hobbies.  Do you like concerts, WWE wrestling, travel, crafting, sports? Pictures welcome and encouraged.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 22, 2011)

I like to read-on average I can read a book a day.

My first love has always been music. I was in choir in school, sang in VFW's and bars after high school. Back to back cases of strep throat put the singing career out of reach. I do still love music. There isn't much I won't listen to except metal. I love the music of the Fifties, older Country Music( from the 50's to mid 80's is a favorite) I even enjoy Rap. In my friends circle I am usually the go to person when it comes to music trivia.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 22, 2011)

My hobby has always been, since I was about eight or nine, video games. Not just playing and enjoying them (formerly) in arcades and (currently) at home, but figuring out how they worked, the programming methods involved, system capabilities, and so on.

Coding games myself would have been a lot bigger in my hobby toolbox earlier, but for the fact that home computers pretty much sucked until about 1995, and I didn't get anything decent until 2001. I whiled away the previous fifteen years with an Apple II and then a 486.

Coding on old systems was a real hoot, though it's a rather slow way to learn how to code up to today's speed. All the younger whippersnappers who just got started will probably outpace me. (Note to self: Must finish hypnosis app that makes people dumber.)

Of the last four years, been coding in something called FreeBASIC, which is (IMHO) a lot more versatile than C++ and in many ways better.

Right now the race is on to see if I can finish my big huge epic RPG before the world comes to an end. Difficulty: There's two other projects in front of it.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's see...I love reading and writing, definitely going to concerts (I like getting my indie on), and traveling. I also like gaming (online RPGs, MMPORGs, and back in the day tabletop gaming). I love reading and writing comic books as well (and I'm a Marvel girl through and through). I also like to sing, though I haven't been sung in a while.

I like going to unusual places, and old places with history and culture, love to go to quiet and out of the way places.

Been a Celtophile and Anglophile from way back, which was really unusual for an African American girl back in the 70s/80s (just sayin'). I've been to Ireland and the UK five or six times - and I miss it again. Might be time for another trip!


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 24, 2011)

I love reading, like Cinnamitch, I could read a book a day. I also love needlecrafts. I recently taught myself how to make needle-tatted lace. I love cooking, swimming, sewing, goofing around on facebook, going to movies, or just sleeping. Always love sleeping. I could win an olympic gold medal at napping. I love travel, I wish I could afford to do more of it. I've been all over the US, but never outside it. Not even Canada!


----------



## Lamia (Dec 26, 2011)

I enjoy crushing other people's dreams. It takes a good amount of equipment and tracking to find their dreams, but when I do I take them in my iron grasp and crush them and rip them to shreads. My favorite part is rubbing the shattered pieces against my naked flesh as my victim wails in defeat. 

and...

I like to read, watch movies, Anything made in the Whedonverse, I love video games, larping. My new favorite hobby is making wands. I am still in the process of learning the process.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked your first answer better. It goes along with your propensity to play hulking brutes in role play games.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 26, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I liked your first answer better. It goes along with your propensity to play hulking brutes in role play games.



I like to crush my enemies and see them driven before me oh and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 28, 2011)

What am I into? Well...I work as a reference librarian, so obviously I like reading.

I like to write and I've been published a few times. 

I'm a history nerd. I like comic books. I like drawing. I like photography...I've been teaching myself the digital camera recently. I like teaching computer classes at work. I'm beginning to role play a bit. I like languages. I'm pretty good at spanish, not bad with french and italian, dabbling in german and working on japanese...I guess I just like keeping the mind occupied and learning new things.

Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm into collecting obsolete electronic games and hardware. I have alot of Iomega's storage devices. (Iomega was/is famous for developing new products that are three years too late.)

I try to keep up with the latest and greatest in programming languages. That also means that I tend to collect books that quickly become obsolete. (kinda like phone books, but even Mythbusters found a use for them..)

I collect 60s/70s era soda bottles, specializing in bottles that are marked Sugar Free and/or celebrate the Bicentennial.

I also collect cookbooks, but I don't think that comes as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 4, 2012)

I am more of a creative person than anything else. I do all sorts of crafting including painting ceramics, sewing, crochet, making Christmas ornaments, to scrap-booking. I love scrap-booking but haven't really had a lot of money to invest in that hobby. I keep journals, like to write and have written many stories that I am afraid to share with anyone for fear they are no good. I LOVE to bake but hate to cook, figure that one out! 

I love photography but I am as amateur as they come. I am happy if the photo comes in focus.  I'd love to learn more about it and practice...and someday when I can afford it better, I will. 

I enjoy reading. and my reading tastes range from Chicken soup for the soul books to self help, to love stories and much more. I do read the bible. It is not uncommon for me to pass by a comedy on TV and watch something on the history channel instead.

I love hanging out with friends, dancing and just mingling and catching up on what's been going on in our lives. I love writing letters and have had a pen pal for 30 years (we have used both snail mail and e-mail and have decided that snail mail is the way to go because it's always lovely to g et a letter in the mail).

Kids for some reason are drawn to me and so I have learned to become a kid again. It's not uncommon to see me playing Barbie or the game operation with my niece.


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm into collecting obsolete electronic games and hardware. I have alot of Iomega's storage devices. (Iomega was/is famous for developing new products that are three years too late.)
> 
> I try to keep up with the latest and greatest in programming languages. That also means that I tend to collect books that quickly become obsolete. (kinda like phone books, but even Mythbusters found a use for them..)
> 
> ...



I never thought you were cool until now.


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm into video games. I'm also into all sorts of codecs and signalling protocols. Comic books, movies of the geek variety and stuff like that are also my interests. Isaac Asimov, Stephen King, Orson Scott Card and Terry Brooks are my favorite authors. These usually aren't awesome conversation starters.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2012)

Mack27 said:


> I'm into video games. I'm also into all sorts of codecs and signalling protocols. Comic books, movies of the geek variety and stuff like that are also my interests. Isaac Asimov, Stephen King, *Orson Scott Card* and Terry Brooks are my favorite authors. These usually aren't awesome conversation starters.



I have a collection of his hardbound first print editions, including a signed copy of _Folk of the Fringe_**. I will not read the hardbound books, rather I will buy paperbacks and read those to death.

**I took the cover off so it wouldn't get creased/damaged/torn/dirty/etc. I waited in line for a couple hours. When I got to the front, Orson took the book from me and asked where the cover was. When I told him, he stood up, and told everyone still standing in line that I was one of those collectors that worried more about the cover than the book.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

I like to say I'm into "paint, paste, and pound." Watercolors, oils, craft, metalsmithing have all made appearances in my life, along with knitting, baking (I'm just now adding cooking), photography, astronomy and other earth science geekery. I write, read, watch nature stuff on TV with some reality to balance it out. Game nights! I do calligraphy, sing opera, and organizing bookcases brings me secret glee. I love glass, wood and stone, and have collected more than a smattering of decent gargoyles and tapestries... though I like more modern lines for everything else. I could go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 15, 2012)

My name is Mishe and I'm a scrapbooker. 
It's my passion and obsession. It allows me to be creative but leaves me poor. I "collect" scrapbook paper, tools and everything else that goes with it. 
I also read, fart around online and watch a lot of TV.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 11, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> My name is Mishe and I'm a scrapbooker.
> It's my passion and obsession. It allows me to be creative but leaves me poor. I "collect" scrapbook paper, tools and everything else that goes with it.
> I also read, fart around online and watch a lot of TV.



*stands up, clears throat and says...*
I am Terri, I am a scrap-booker. It is my obsession. I collect scrapbook paper and hate to use it cos it's so pretty, I get tools for my birthday and Christmas from people who love me...and I use them EVERYDAY. 

I collect recipes...any kind. If they look like I can make them,I print them out. I have enough recipes to last me a lifetime but don't plan to stop collecting them and admire the new ones. I also have developed an interest in photo editing and making digital books online--my newest is a family cook book that will most likely never be finished nor printed cos I haven't the money to pay for it. I love writing short stories, I love baking but hate cooking (figure that one out). I am infatuated with making my timeline on facebook to be accurate, and my newest obsessions are pinterest and tastespotting.


----------



## adam (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a theoretical under achiever. If I'm not working myself into an early grave I like to do absolutely nothing, cause I'm tired, from working so hard. I like to think about doing nothing while I'm working hard.

Nothing is mostly watching movies, eating nachos, or whatever, and enjoying a nice cold beverage. Seems I have nothing better to do, hence I also think about unattainable dreams every so often, and having no purpose in life. I really enjoy that


----------



## LifeInFL (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm a photography enthusiast, I have loved it for years. People, architecture, landscapes, I'll photograph about anything or anyone.

Also love music - the CD is my preferred format, and I'm trying to build up my collection before digital completely takes over.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 31, 2012)

I like painting and sculpting. I'm a Yankee Civil War reenactor. I like to target shoot blackpowder victorian guns for sport. I collect toy soldiers, art books and old Rock and R&B 45 rpm records. I adore dogs.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayla said:


> Let's see...I love reading and writing, definitely going to concerts (I like getting my indie on), and traveling. I also like gaming (online RPGs, MMPORGs, and back in the day tabletop gaming). I love reading and writing comic books as well (and I'm a Marvel girl through and through). I also like to sing, though I haven't been sung in a while.
> 
> I like going to unusual places, and old places with history and culture, love to go to quiet and out of the way places.
> 
> Been a Celtophile and Anglophile from way back, which was really unusual for an African American girl back in the 70s/80s (just sayin'). I've been to Ireland and the UK five or six times - and I miss it again. Might be time for another trip!



You sound pretty cool.


----------



## Durin (Jul 31, 2012)

Well there is this pen and paper RPG club my buddy and I are trying to get off the ground.

My hobbies have been raising kids, Pathfinder on Monday's , Wow on Thursday's,church on Sundays 

And as much lazing, cigar smoking and reading I can fit in between


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, what a bunch we are.

Hmm, I'm into gardening, history, travel, model railways, Scouts (15 years a Scout leader), camping, hiking, the outdoors, and now looking after our 'new to us' 21 year old VW Westfalia camper (practically a part-time job all by itself!).


----------



## LifeInFL (Aug 3, 2012)

Very interesting to learn of everyone's diverse hobbies. I'm a photography enthusiast. Also listen to music constantly, primarily jazz.


----------



## jen68 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love music. I enjoy going out and checking out the local music scene. I love metal and rock music. I guess you could say im a groupie  lol


----------



## grundsau (Oct 29, 2012)

[F]As for me, I'm "into" (in no particular order) antique gas engines(aka hit&miss), antique automobiles, reading, wild critters/birds, dawgs, esp. DACHSHUNDS, Vaudeville, British Music Hall, Pioneer Recording Artists, victrolas,[/FONT] old time radio programs,gardening & flowers of all sorts also ladies of a certain size & shape...NO RIBS TO BE SEEN OR READILY FELT! Long:shocked: LIVE DIMENSIONS!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2013)

Soooo many things I have a hard time listing them all - animal rescue, the beach, scuba diving (when I can, very expensive), Shamanism, karate, I'm trying to get into photography, when I get a dog I want to do stuff like obedience training and rally, computers, want to pick up horseback riding again if I lose this (apparently thyroid related) weight, gardening, there are some I'm sure I left some out I'm writing a book.....very very slowly

OOOH being an extra.I loved it on Friday Night Lights and hope I get a chance to again.

One thing I wish is that I were more creative and could supplement my income that way..I see many of yall selling on Etsy stores and I don't think I can create anything anyone would want to purchase.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (May 17, 2013)

I read a Ton...mostly books on Healing and Massage....I paint, collect antiques, go canoeing, commune with nature, and I do a lot of photography...weddings, concerts, and of course BBWs....


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not terribly unique, I'm afraid.  I'm into:

* Tabletop roleplaying games. I love to try new ones, though my friends aren't always so keen.

* MMORPGs, though not all of them and not devotedly. You can occasionally catch me on Perfect World International or Champions Online, and I was on City of Heroes/Villains for some time... but I'm just not as mad about MMO's as some of my friends.

* Acting. I've acted on stage in the Mesquite Community Theatre's production of _Dearly Departed_, and I've voice-acted for my friend Oren's _Otter Island_ webcast over at Ottercomics. I'm currently part of a _Homestuck_ group as the voice of overly-proper (and incredibly submissive) troll Equius, as well.

* Model building. I haven't had a chance in years, but I love putting things together. I dream of someday having a home workshop so that I can build things myself, without having to buy premade kits.

* Reading. I'm especially fond of light science fiction and fantasy, though my favorite authors have all passed on: Andre Norton, Anne McCaffrey, Isaac Asimov (especially the Azazel stories and his scientific mysteries)...

* Writing. Yep, I'm an author. I've actually had non-fiction articles published in the _ANTHRO!_ webzine, and one non-fiction in the _Pyramid_ magazine from Steve Jackson Games. Beyond that, I like to write the same kinds of stories I like to read -- light science fiction and fantasy.

* Cooking. I learned to cook early (depressing story) and enjoy it immensely. (Which is good, as I want to be immense.  ) There's nothing quite like figuring out the ways and means of cooking a new ingredient...

* Eating.  I very much enjoy being soft through the middle, and love to start and end any trip with a delicious meal, home-cooked or otherwise.

* Nature. Annoyingly, I feel most at home in Seattle, WA, but I still love the pine forests and gentle breezes down here in the plains. It's best when can combine nature with at last one of my other loves, such as cooking or reading... natural light is the best, and cooking over a fire simply tastes better.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 11, 2013)

I am into music. I love going to concerts. I love country and rock n roll. I went to the Southern Grounds Festival in Nashville,TN this year. Zac Brown Band organizes this two festival and I really enjoyed it. I was only able to attend the Saturday show but it was still great.
Now I am an 80's girl and love the music from that era so I am a hairbands chick! I got to see Jackyl last summer and of course I am a huge Poison and Bret Michaels fan! I try to see them every chance I get.:bow:
I did get the chance to see Miranda Lambert and Dierks Bentley this fall. I loved Dierks but Miranda really surprised me. She was not fan friendly at all. I do not know that I would pay to see her again.


----------



## JASmith (Dec 11, 2013)

Smoking tobacco from a pipe, reading, working out, and recently I've developed a strong hobby for target shooting.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm really into photography. I love taking pictures and editing them. When I look at the finished product, I think to myself, "I did that? Wow!" 

I was never good at baking...could never get the ingredients quite right. Lately I've been on a baking kick. I'm getting much better at it which makes me want to bake more! I guess practice certain does help one to achieve perfection! (Although I am not quite there yet!)

Lastly, I'm very much into tapping into my spiritual side. Past lives, my place in this world, etc. For me it is a peaceful escape and one that I can get lost in. I've always been one who likes to analyze people, experiences, etc. It's like solving a puzzle and making all of the pieces fit, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 13, 2013)

Music -- listening and playing. I've been in a bunch of bands (bass guitar and keys) but right now am taking a break from gigging. There's the occasional jam or recording project for fun ... the rest of the time I'm listening, once in a while composing.

Other than that, I dig good movies and in-state road trips. Love to get behind the wheel and just wander & explore.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 18, 2013)

I like role playing games (the tabletop kind), board games, strategy games in general, politics, just about anything dealing with science fiction, history, and would travel if I had the money to do so.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 11, 2014)

the hub and i get together monthly with friends to do table top games...most of the time they are fun...but I swear when they bring out the 4 expansion packs I just want to run....they go sooooo long. 

at the moment i am into making homemade cards. I have also been trying to get around to actually going through all the boxes that got crammed into closets when I moved and haven't looked at since. It is sort of like Christmas...you forget you own the stuff. lol.


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 11, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> the hub and i get together monthly with friends to do table top games...most of the time they are fun...but I swear when they bring out the 4 expansion packs I just want to run....they go sooooo long.
> 
> at the moment i am into making homemade cards. I have also been trying to get around to actually going through all the boxes that got crammed into closets when I moved and haven't looked at since. It is sort of like Christmas...you forget you own the stuff. lol.



Four expansion packs? what are you into? Agricola? Carcassone? The Settlers of Catan?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 12, 2014)

Catan has more than four expansion packs. :doh:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 23, 2014)

gardening

going to fun interesting places...ie museums and aquariums...with my family

cooking...well, i wouldn't call it cooking...as much as experimenting with food and hoping it does not burn/turn/make my loved ones ill...haha.

Dr. Who, Sherlock and QI

trying to keep my 18 month old from getting into everything

cards against humanity with our friends for 'big people time'. lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 26, 2014)

I love tomread, do jigsw puzzles.......chatting...playing games...


----------



## moniquessbbw (Mar 12, 2014)

adam said:


> I'm a theoretical under achiever. If I'm not working myself into an early grave I like to do absolutely nothing, cause I'm tired, from working so hard. I like to think about doing nothing while I'm working hard.
> 
> Nothing is mostly watching movies, eating nachos, or whatever, and enjoying a nice cold beverage. Seems I have nothing better to do, hence I also think about unattainable dreams every so often, and having no purpose in life. I really enjoy that



I see nothing has changed and you're still a creature of the same habits.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Mar 12, 2014)

I love to cook, travel, fashion, shopping, arts and crafts of any kind. Making gift baskets, scrap booking, cruising, beaches all over, fine dining, really nice hotels for a get away weekend, lots of family time with my entire family. I am sure there is more but those are the tops in my world.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 13, 2014)

Hrm... lot of ground to cover:

DJ sets and DJ culture - love electronic, hip hop and turntablism - I was part of Toronto's rave scene in the 90's and it changed my life immensely. Still go out from time to time to see the odd favorite DJ when he/she/they are in town. I really miss going record shopping and digging through the bins, trying to locate some unknown treasure that I've never come across before.

I'm a bit of a sneakerhead - I'm picky about what sneakers I buy, but it's usually on the higher end of the scale. I'm currently trying to track down a pair of suitable Adidas high tops that would reflect the 80's era of Hip Hop.

Graffiti - every year I go to the back alleys along Queen Street West and around the city and take hundreds of photos of all the new graffiti that's popped up.

Film - I used to be a film critic for a nationally published magazine pro bono - I did it to build up a portfolio and still write the odd article/review when asked. I enjoy as much the art house as I do foreign film and even the big ass dumb summer blockbuster equally - I just want to be entertained, and be given something to think or talk about. Also, I have an insanely large DVD/Blu Ray collection which includes some out of print titles that could fetch upwards of $1000.00 on ebay.

Video Games - basic philosophy that appeals to me; kill everything in the room, move on to next room, repeat - it's an aggression outlet.

Art - recently saw an exhibit showing David Bowie memorabilia and before that an exhibit of all the James Bond props from the various films. Go to a lot of photo exhibits and art gallery openings. There's plenty of art stuff in Toronto constantly going on, and I always feel blessed to be lucky to live in this city (despite our fuckhead Mayor).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 15, 2014)

In the evenings I read (mostly whodunits), do British-style crosswords, solve jigsaws online, or just hang with my rabbits (they have the run of the house* and are pleasant companions). My wife and I take lessons in ballroom dance and go out dancing at least once a week. We've been dancing together for twenty-five years, but we've found a new teacher who is helping us improve our technique enormously. Of course, that means _un_learning all the bad habits we've picked up over the years...

*and use the litterbox


----------



## FeederBill (Mar 18, 2014)

What am I into? I think my name says it all. lol


----------



## leener38 (Aug 27, 2014)

There's so much out there to enjoy! Being a foodie, I love to travel and try the local cuisine (and wine and beer). I write more than I should, and read even more. In my old age, I am enjoying the revival of my perennial pastime -- Anime. 

I. Love. It.

Also, Korean drama because you have to watch it to believe it! Totally addicted.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 27, 2014)

Counted cross stitch, needlework, drawing/painting, reading, photography, some astronomy, marine science, the ocean, surfing, maritime history, polar regions, animals, different cultures, military, and the fine arts.


----------



## ditzygirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Guitar playing/music.
Shooting sports/hunting and fishing.
4 wheeling I enjoy too.
Knitting and quilting as well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm 48 and will be 49 this year. That time will fly by and soon I will have to jump in the 50's pool. Wandered back in here and noticed that I didn't post what I'm in to. It's because I'm as dull as dish water, I am not into much.


singing
reading
sewing
knitting
travel
shopping
make up artistry
fashion


----------



## Lamia (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a new hobby. Catography i.e. taking pictures of my cats. This is Willow. She's the most beautiful cat ever. Did I mention that I love cats? Here is my most recent cat picture I'm not sure why it is loading the picture upside down...


----------



## Tracii (Jan 12, 2015)

I love cats too!


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 12, 2015)

i enjoy gardening, but with the onset of winter that has slowed down. i have recently gotten into trying to reorganize and rearrange my home. i started in my young daughter's room to reorganize. hub helped me take one of those metal mesh grid systems (you can build cubes by hooking the grids together with the little round connectors) to build a large corral in her room to store her overwhelming amount of stuffed animals. then i moved an old low bookshelf that was in storage into her room. i had some empty plastic shoe boxes and voila! we spent some of the afternoon sorting out all the little stuff that was in the bottom of her toy box into the easier access bins. now she won't have to pull out the big toys to get at something small in the bottom. 

i am looking forward to moving along through the house and trying to change things up and get organized.


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2015)

Music above all else...writing, recording, listening. I put out a ton of music that no one except Leo listens to. Guitar playing and building, although I've put the building on hiatus.

Getting back into paranormal investigation again after a long (for me) break. That field is like Hotel California, you can check out anytime you like but you can never leave.

I run now. I still don't totally like it, but I keep doing it and buying new running shoes so I guess I'm "into it".

There's always more, but those are the basics.


----------

